# Converting A Bridgeport Clone to CNC



## papermaker (Mar 24, 2013)

The mill that I have is a CNC mill set up for 3 axis control with the "servo" motors and such. Is there a inexpensive way to convert this so it would run of a software package instead of analog. I checked on a convertion package that is promoted on Youtube and found that it is a little to pricey for my budget. It would be okay if it was something I would use everyday but for the occasional use it is a bit much.


----------



## valleyboy101 (Mar 24, 2013)

I have 3 stepper motors with mounts which I removed from my mill and have no use for. (BP clone)  If you have any interest I could send you some pictures on Thursday.

Michael


----------



## papermaker (Mar 25, 2013)

I forgot to mention that it has a Allen-Bradley PLC. You program it through the pendant and then it is suppose to store the data on a cassette. From there it is "Suppose" to read the data off the tape. The tapes that came with it are old and I imagine that they already have "stuff" programed on it. I have had it going through the motions with one of the tapes so I know that the servo motors and relays all work. I does have a jog feature and all 3 axis work.
What I am wondering is there anyway to use the existing PLC but use a laptop in conjunction with it to program and store data.


----------



## 8ntsane (Mar 25, 2013)

valleyboy101 said:


> I have 3 stepper motors with mounts which I removed from my mill and have no use for. (BP clone)  If you have any interest I could send you some pictures on Thursday.
> 
> Michael


                     Michael,,,PM sent


----------



## troutfishingdude (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello Valleyboy101. Just out of curiousity, what does a set of used motors & mounts go for? What sort of Motion Controllers and Amplifiers would you recommend?

Thanks


----------

